# Invisible chimney construction



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I need ideas on how to reduce the visual effect of a chimney that is going to vent a new outdoor fireplace to be constructed under an existing deck. The owner still wants a nice view and be able to use the upper level deck without soot getting all over the place. 

Heavy woods all around so I expect the flue will need to extend above the second deck a pretty good amount.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Flu going to be trip wall pipe?

Any pictures?

Going to be a masonry chimney?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Masonry,
Pics coming Friday or so. They really like the deck, but bugs and temperature really limit the use of the deck. The HO thinks he can convert the lower level into patio space and enclose with masonry knee wall and screens. 

Fireplace for heat and beauty. I am thinking of suggesting a wood fired oven so the stack can be really small.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something, but why try & hide a masonry chimney?

Brick, stone, or river rock would be a pretty cool view...:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm with Griz. Much easier to make it a feature than to make an elephant inconspicuous.

Having said that, there are fully enclosed direct vent wood stoves that wouldn't require a 2 story chimney (or any chimney). They are a few thousand, but after you put up a 2 story lined chimney, it starts to be competitive. Lots of pellet stoves have these.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sell them on a second fireplace for the deck.

Cole


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Run straight pipe.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Hate to say it but what about a gas fireplace


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

dakzaag said:


> I need ideas on how to reduce the visual effect of a chimney that is going to vent a new outdoor fireplace to be constructed under an existing deck. The owner still wants a nice view and be able to use the upper level deck without soot getting all over the place.


I'm pretty sure I couldn't get a sign-off on having an open fireplace under a deck in the jurisdictions around here.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> I'm pretty sure I couldn't get a sign-off on having an open fireplace under a deck in the jurisdictions around here.


Houses are built all over the country with open fireplaces in their living rooms. Just sayin'...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Mount a TV with a video of a fire burning.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Houses are built all over the country with open fireplaces in their living rooms. Just sayin'...


Fire departments around here can be a little tight about this stuff if it isn't UL listed. Not listed, they'll want it 10' from the structure.

If the deck is adjacent to a required egress window, that'd be another life safety discussion. I had to do one fire rated


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Give your customer some retina burn with one of these,...after that, he won't be able to see chit :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Give your customer some retina burn with one of these,...after that, he won't be able to see chit :laughing:


Starting to get curious here, with the shameless, "Superseal" and relentless "Throseal" product placements... :confused1:
What's up wit dat...? Helping out your bud is one thing...but...
Should you apply for a vender status??? :laughing:

D.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Fire departments around here can be a little tight about this stuff if it isn't UL listed.


Tell me about it. For another twist, while all kinds of folks have fireplaces, I'm having a heckuva time finding anyone who will give me HO insurance when they find out I have a wood stove.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Tell me about it. For another twist, while all kinds of folks have fireplaces, I'm having a heckuva time finding anyone who will give me HO insurance when they find out I have a wood stove.


Regular UL listed wood stoves are easy to insure around here - pellet stoves are a different story, UL listed or not.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> Starting to get curious here, with the shameless, "Superseal" and relentless "Throseal" product placements... :confused1:
> What's up wit dat...? Helping out your bud is one thing...but...
> Should you apply for a vender status??? :laughing:
> 
> D.


99% percent of the empty buckets I own are from Thoro products and I own a lot of empty buckets. If you read my picture rich posts you're always gonna see them. 

Purely coincidental in the photo I promise so don't get your mustache in a knot,...The shameless SS comment I'll take as an insult ...not sure where your going with that?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Regular UL listed wood stoves are easy to insure around here - pellet stoves are a different story, UL listed or not.


Weird. Soon as anyone we talk to hears "wood stove", they go screaming into the forest, without even asking about UL. But the heck with 'em. I reserve the right to burn my furniture.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, it has been a long day,but I will add some information. 

My first thought was also along the lines of how much harm can a stack really be if it is finished nicely.

The HO mentioned several times that his wife doesn't like the idea because it will spoil the view. And of course the man of the house thinks that the cold weather and misquito's are what really spoil the view as they drive everyone inside. 

I still haven't been over there, I'm finishing a job 35 miles in the opposite direction.

A double stack fireplace is an idea, but probably won't register very high with the HO. 

I thought about the fact that a wood deck would be vulnerable to the whims of an outdoor fireplace, hence my wood fired oven idea with closing doors to shut the fire down in the evening.

They currently heat the house exclusively with wood that the man of the house proudly procures through out the year as an extension of his exhaustive personal fitness program. I think he rather likes the hunter/gatherer image of past generations. 

Just to raise the stakes a bit, I would like to add that the HO owns and manages a new car dealership and has already suggested that we consider swapping labor for credit on a new work truck. I could really use something newer as the 02 Ford I'm driving is fast approaching 225K on the clock and is rusting pretty bad in some area's.


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, not for nothing, but here is my two cents.....
I would absolutely agree with the idea previously mentioned of selling the HO on a nice "country" stone chimney! Its what they want, believe you!
And second, what an awesome opportunity you have there with the truck/trade idea! I love that. Wish I could find me a deal like that! Good luck in any case, and make sure you have fun while doing whatever.


----------



## SleeperCell (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey! You install Rumford chimney's right? I just spoke with one of their reps and they told me about you.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Install an induced draft fan in the stack that is far enough away to satisfy the customers...

Just install a much taller then 'normal' stack to make up for the downward flowing portion.

don't most Russia style wood burning house heaters have some portions of the stack gases drawn downward for a portion of their passage through the stack system?


----------

